# Microsoft re-releases botched patch as KB 2840149, but problems remain



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> The latest incarnation of Microsoft's MS13-016 patch to ntfs.sys on Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008, and Server 2008 R2 machines appears to work -- or at least it doesn't induce the same bizarre behavior as the earlier patch -- but there are still known problems with the MS13-036 patch to win32k.sys.
> 
> Here's how events with this botched patch have gone down: This month's Black Tuesday crop of automatic Windows patches included a buggy patch, MS13-036/KB 2823324. Two days after that patch went out the Automatic Update chute, the Microsoft Answers Forum was flooded with problem reports and Microsoft finally pulled the patch.
> 
> The company published a list of problems with the patch in KB 2839011 and over the past 10 days has kept adding items -- KB article 2839011 is now up to version 6.1. The list of known problems now includes repeated automatic runs of chkdsk that failed to find any issues; Blue screen Stop 0xc000021a; Windows fails to start with a 0xc000000e error; and Kaspersky antivirus complains that your license isn't valid, when it is, and falls over.


Microsoft re-releases botched patch as KB 2840149, but problems remain | Microsoft windows - InfoWorld


----------

